# Apple Is Talking to TV Programmers About Its Own Web TV Service



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Apple Is Talking to TV Programmers About Its Own Web TV Service*

(recode.net) - Industry executives say Apple is in talks with TV programmers about deals that would allow Apple to offer an "over the top" pay-TV service, like the one Dish has started selling with its Sling TV product, and the one Sony is getting ready to launch....

Full Story Here


----------



## Coachbulldog (Nov 17, 2014)

One of the take away's from the Sling and Sony products is that television programmers, including some of the very biggest ones, are open to negotiating deals outside of the traditional carriers like Directv and Comcast. On the other hand, Apple's previous attempts to enter into television hasn't worked out. It will be interesting to see what comes of this.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes it will. As a long time Apple aficionado (much higher class than a fanboi!  ), I am skeptical about the outcome.


----------

